# she ready yet?



## peruvian skunk (Feb 12, 2008)

please guys let me know this is my 1st harvest.. to me she looks ready.. but i dont know.. im so close i dont want to mess it up she started flowering the 18th of december actually.. its 2 plants.. thanks for the input


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 12, 2008)

Yo Ho peruvian skunk,
   Get yourself a decent magnifying glass, and take a good look at the trichs.
You will see what looks like a drop of liqued at the tip. This is when you have to decide what type of high your chasing. The range is simple;
1. clear
2. cloudy
3. amber
The most important factor in harvest is timing for peak THC production. 
in order to do this you must observe the trichomes (or trichs), which is the technical name for the crystally bits that cover your leaves and calyxes (calyxes are the bud bits that the hairs grow out from) 

first, (unless you are able to move your plant without risk of damage) select a small side bud and clip it off at the stem. then take it out of the growroom and into natural (but not direct) light. aim for flat but bright light, like sunlight reflected off a white wall. 

get your magnifying glass (30X jewelers loupe is good, and only about US$20 off the net) , and have a good look at the trichomes from the side-on. Look for the ones like this : ======() and observe the colour of the head (cannabinoid secretions) and wait till around 50% of the capitated stalked trichomes have turned colour from clear to milky/amber. this will give the best all round high. 

If you prefer a stronger "body-stone" then wait till more of the trichs have turned colour as the ones which matured first will be breaking down THC into CBD which gives more of a body stone. 

If you only like Uppy buzzes, and want to avoid a body stone, then harvest once maybe 20-30% of the trichs have turned colour. 

the smoke harvested early or late will not be as potent as the plant harvested at the point of peak THC production. 

hope that this helps dude

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## peruvian skunk (Feb 12, 2008)

what if the trichs are purple in color?? i just went and looked with the mag glass i have couldnt tell anything.. plus i dont really know what im looking for ordered a new mag glass but it will be here in 2 weeks...can i wait that long? can anyone tell me chop them down or to wait some more

thanks again


----------



## Growdude (Feb 12, 2008)

peruvian skunk said:
			
		

> what if the trichs are purple in color?? i just went and looked with the mag glass i have couldnt tell anything.. plus i dont really know what im looking for ordered a new mag glass but it will be here in 2 weeks...can i wait that long? can anyone tell me chop them down or to wait some more
> 
> thanks again


 
you need at least 30x magnifier to see the trichome heads.
And its hard to tell from pictures, look a bit young to me but as I said you really cant tell.

Do you know the strain?

Its real easy to harvest to soon, you start to get itchy for that bud.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking at the trichs,
    Here are a few pics that I grabbed, and thought to share them with you. They are borrowed from other places, but should give you the idea of what to look for. A good mag glass should be able to be found almost any where.
Good luck brotrichs 2.jpgtrichs 1.jpgtrichs 3.jpgtrichs 5.jpgcloudy trichs.trichs 4.jpgjpgtrichs amber.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

king you really take care of you fellow forum users.....

I love you bro !!!   we need more people like you king.

and shunk...i would say it looks like its ready to harvest....but you do want to harvest at the peak of THC production.....
  so try to get a good mag..... best of luck.
 your plants look great btw


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey there Hookah,
  Yeah I got lucky and found these. I found enough to be able to show what clear, cloudy, and amber trichs look like.  Makes you just want to stick your tongue out and lick the screen don't it. LMAO
Thanks for the kind words Bro.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Firepower (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice pics king  :aok:


----------



## akirahz (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks too young to me, how long has it been since you first saw hairs pop out?


----------



## chongsbuddy (Feb 12, 2008)

looks like it needs more time.


----------



## gangalama (Feb 12, 2008)

Very colourful!! Looks Nearly done!!!:clap: I`d have to recommend leavn it a little while longer though. Enjoy!!:aok:


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey peruvian, by now you should be up and harvested huh? i just wanted to stop and say how beautiful your plants turned out. That pink and purple color really looks great bro. congrats on an amazing looking grow.


----------



## thestandard (Feb 27, 2008)

for real, kahuna slayed this question.. bookmarking the thread in my "weed" folder of bookmarks.. lol


----------

